# How fast are you on an MTB?



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2011)

Mind you, I tend to ease back a bit after I hit 150 km/h 

Link to Cyclingnews story.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jun 2011)

Well I don't like to boast about my off road downhill speed as it might make others feel inadequate


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> And he's even faster on snow!
> 
> (by the way the link was a bit funny, I think you put the url in twice)



Don't know how that happened... anyway, it's fixed now.


----------



## Xiorell (16 Jun 2011)

I beat that this morning.

At least it felt like it - "to me"


----------



## Bman (16 Jun 2011)




----------



## jethro10 (17 Jun 2011)

I wonder how hubs n bearings n tyers etc react to this speed, do they need to be special? way out of their design range I bet.
It's scary!

Jeff


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

Possibly made of motorbike quality material. If not then I would love to see the state of the components after the record.


jethro10 said:


> I wonder how hubs n bearings n tyers etc react to this speed, do they need to be special? way out of their design range I bet.
> It's scary!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jun 2011)

Gravel rash!


----------



## marzjennings (17 Jun 2011)

Looks like the bike was put together with standard bike parts. I suspect that the suspension was tighten up a wee bit though.


----------



## deano69 (17 Jun 2011)

That equates to around 102 mph, that speeds fast enough in a car if you think what if my tyre blows out now which tends to slow you back to legal limit pretty quick


----------



## the snail (21 Jun 2011)

well he did better than this guy...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtAXyrxKoM


----------



## Kirstie (24 Jun 2011)

Kinky! Loved the bit at the end where the guy with overly dveloped quads and hotpants hugged the guy in a skintight scarlett rubber catsuit. 

A great ad for the bike too.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Feb 2017)

Even faster now:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/38925611


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2017)




----------



## 3narf (10 Feb 2017)

the snail said:


> well he did better than this guy...
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtAXyrxKoM




Apollo £139.99


----------



## dfthe1 (10 Feb 2017)

It's good that Britney Spears has found a second career.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (10 Feb 2017)

42 mph is all I could muster from my 1x10 .
In saying that ,it was on a small stone and gravel downhill (in my media) and was quite scary


----------



## Nigeyy (14 Feb 2017)

My question is rather "How slow are you on an MTB?"


----------



## davidphilips (14 Feb 2017)

Nigeyy said:


> My question is rather "How slow are you on an MTB?"



i can always go slow enough to hurt myself if/when i fall off and it still feels that i was going to fast, yet at the same time if i go really fast on a mtb and dont fall off then i feel that i was not going fast enough?


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2017)

I think I struggle to keep up with this guy


----------



## Nigeyy (14 Feb 2017)

Yeah, that's about my speed.....



tyred said:


> I think I struggle to keep up with this guy


----------



## Flyboy (15 Feb 2017)

Not too fast on my fat bike , esp on roads


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


>




He probably is faster than me, but I don't dress like a baby jester in a romper suit.


----------

